# young tricolors



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

pictures of my young tricolors

























these 3 upper photos are females

























these 3 upper photos are males

























these 3 upper photos are females a little bit older than the other females

























these 3 upper photos are males a little bit older than the other males

greetings from holland

regards jacob


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Goodness Sakes, how pretty!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I wish those were grab bags in front of me! I would snatch some up!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Heaps and heaps of tricolors; wow! Very nicely done.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow! Some of those are truly truly beautiful! I already have a couple of favourites haha....


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

the mices are doing very well
and they grow to a very good size
and also the ears grow bigger and bigger
greetings from holland


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No pix!?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ooo! I love them! Just send a couple airmail! I don't even want to breed them, just admire how gorgeous they are!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

OMG those mice are AMAZING!! I am so jealous!!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

How lovely!


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Gorgeous! I don't think i've ever seen such beautiful markings on mice before.


----------

